# Jim's Fish Camp Trout Slaughter 12/23/11



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

My son, brother, and a buddy launched just after 6:00 and at 6:10 we had our first trout. We caught fish all morning until we left at noon. There were a few times we all had fish on at the same time. Most were small but we managed to keep our limit of 20 specs. I didn't keep count but we must have caught 100+- fish. We caught them mostly on jigs, I caught a few on a x-rap. They were in all the rivers but the keepers were caught in one spot. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to see


----------



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a pic.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the pics, looks like u all had a great time......:thumbsup:


----------



## seabass33 (Dec 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


Brandon Godwin said:


> Here is a pic.


Hey guys, I see this pic is why they make laws for people who cant obey them. Good Job!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Seabass I'm confused what are you talking about??.. inside joke or something?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I, too, am confused by that one...unless he is talking about the 24 fish pictured??? I'm hoping that a few of those aren't Specks...the new regs for 6 per person don't take effect until Feb 1st...but there has been alot confusion and I've had to tell several peeps about the 1 Feb date...either way...good job...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a mess of fish for sure,


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Guessing some were white trout?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats alot of trout, wow


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I see a whiting in there.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like a great trout day,


----------



## Brandon Godwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. 20 specs - the rest were white trout. We were within our limits. I usually only keep what my family could eat at one meal, but we always have fish on christmas - 25+- people and I am in charge of the fish. They will be in the grease in a few hours.
Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

There ya go. Grouper, oysters, and shrimp for us today....a family tradition. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good report! Its been really good fishing over by Jim's lately.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i was wondering where is this Jim's Fish camp? is it private or just a name that its called?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

One things for sure about this forum, if you post pictures of more than a limit someone will correct you. Thanks all you photo cops, thanks.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome Job!! And Im glad to see you are Passing it on to the next generation!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

NICE!!! Nice sized Whites as well!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> One things for sure about this forum, if you post pictures of more than a limit someone will correct you. Thanks all you photo cops, thanks.


 I for one AM NOT a photo cop...this forum is also about education...that's part of fishing...when FWC announced that the limits were increasing, there were more than a few peeps who thought it was 6 right away...I'm almost positive ( I could be wrong...) that the "Photo Cops" are just trying to a) Educate and B) keep fellow furum members out of trouble!...Just sayin...


----------

